# BCY 450 plus for a recurve bare bow string?



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think it will depend on how new your recurve is. If it has reinforced limb tips capable of handling the newer modern string materials, then you can use 450+. If in doubt, contact the manufacturer of the recurve and get their recommendation. BCY recommends 12-14 strands of 450+. Here is a good interview with Chris Destin of BCY concerning string material: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGzaPTJ5c8s


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If your bow can handle the modern strings, there is no reason not to use 450+. It has a pretty large strand size, so the string isn't quite as nicely round as smaller strand size material. The other critisizm of 450+ is that it fuzzes more than other materials. BCY developed 452X partly in response to these problems. 

Check the BCY website for the strand count. If I recall correctly they recommend 12-14 strands for compounds So at 38#, you could probably go with 10 strands. A little more frequent waxing will help with the fuzzing.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

I wouldn't use 450 on a recurve even if the limb tips are reinforced. You will notice more hand shock in the bow with that material due to the fact that it has almost zero elasticity. 8125 or B55 would be a better choice. Either one should be faster, have a softer shot and will probably make a better looking string. If it were my bow I'd lean toward the B55 simply because I hate the fact that 8125 has the Gore fiber in it. I don't really see the point of the gore fiber, to me it just makes an ugly string and you have a chance of the gore fiber sperating from the rest of the bundle.


----------



## lore68 (Nov 25, 2008)

The riser is a pretty cheap (but almost new) 25'' cartel fantom, and the limbs are SF carbon foam. 

As a matter of fact it does have some vibrations, even if i put some weights to help stabilize it a little. Maybe the point of low elasticity could make the behaviour even worse?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd use 8125 for that bow. I hate the gore in it but it will be better than b55 for that bow. I didn't know if you had a traditional style recurve or modern style. If I were you I'd try to find someone that might have a spool of the old 8125 without the gore in it. Several spools on ebay.


----------



## lore68 (Nov 25, 2008)

what's wrong with the gore fiber? is it an aesthetic or a functional matter?

PS i use the classical string walking aiming technique


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

I just hate the fact that the Gore wants to separate from the strand when building a string. I order everything in low wax so there isn't anything to keep the two together. Really only bothers me when I tag end serve the loops, the friction can cause it to separate.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

450 will be fine, just a little slow and fuzzy. It will be very stable however.
If you want to stick with BCY then 8190 is an excellent recurve material.

Run, don't walk, away from anyone who recommends B50 or 55 for a modern recurve.

-Grant


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah definitely stay away from b55 for that bow. I thought you might have been shooting a traditional bow when I mentioned it. It would work fine for traditional wood recurves but you should use 8125 for your bow, it will have enough elasticity to give you a softer feeling shot than 452x, 450 plus, or 8190.


----------



## lore68 (Nov 25, 2008)

ok guys Thanks to everyone ----- i'll make a few experiments and then i will let you know


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

8190 would be my choice for that bow with the info given


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

if you plan on using that bow for hunting run towards b-50 . try it yourself it's cheep as in $10 or less for 1/4#spool it stretches a ton but will settle in . if just for target were noise is not a factor then use what you have .


----------



## lore68 (Nov 25, 2008)

allright as i promised i'll tell you about my testing. . . .
i made a string with my old spool of 450+ and tested with my recurve (8 strand) . Shot only a couple hundred arrows but so far it seems very smooth, noiseless and quite, no vibrations, also arrow speed seems to have incresead a little and i seem to get a better precision -but, i know this is only psichological effect-
so, unless my limbs break down in the next thousand arrows (hope they won't..... archery is getting too much a expensive sport) i consider the test as positive and saved 50 euro of a new spool of FF
all the best, Lorenzo


----------

